# supprimer message serveur sans supprimer dans mail



## tib51 (20 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir comment faire pour supprimer les messages sur mon serveur de messagerie (j'ai presque atteinds le quota de 1Go), mais en les gardants sur mes appareils mac et iOS, ou au moins sur mon mac.

En POP, il n'y avait pas de soucis, mais je suis maintenant en IMAP, bien plus pratique lorsqu'on a plusieurs appareils.
Mais si je supprime des messages du serveurs, ils se suppriment auromatiquement de mail... Or je tiens à garder mes anciens messages... Comment faire, s'il vous plait ?

Merci beaucoup.

Tib51


----------



## Sly54 (20 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je pense que tu devrais, dans Mail, archiver la boite mail. Puis supprimer les messages du serveur.

Fais bien sûr un test préalable sur qqs messages


----------



## bricbroc (20 Octobre 2012)

2ème solution :
Repasser en POP et archiver sur un serveur accessible depuis chacune de tes machines.


----------



## tib51 (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour la première solution, si j'archive ma boîte mail, elle n'est plus accessible directement depuis l'interface principale, si ?
Il me semble que c'est plutôt un moyen de sauvegarder tout, pour pour retrouver des anciens messages si besoin est, mais que cela crée un fichier de sauvegarde qu'il faut ouvrir lorsqu'on veut y accéder.
Je vais fouiller dans cette direction.

Pour la deuxième solution, avec 3 appareils se connectant à mon serveur de mail, impossible de me passer d'imap ((gestion centralisée des mails envoyés, des mails lus etc.)

J'essaye et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2012)

tib51 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Il me semble que c'est plutôt un moyen de sauvegarder tout, pour pour retrouver des anciens messages si besoin est, mais que cela crée un fichier de sauvegarde qu'il faut ouvrir lorsqu'on veut y accéder.


Quand on archive (exporte) une boite au lettres, on sauve son contenu dans le dossier de son choix.

Mais ensuite on peut, dans Mail, "importer" la boite aux lettres archivée.

Elle est donc à nouveau disponible dans Mail, sous le nom "importation", mais on peut la renommer en lui redonnant le nom d'origine.

A tester sur UNE bàl, par exemple.


----------



## sparo (21 Octobre 2012)

Dans mail => BAL => Nouvelle boite au lettre => Tu choisis "sur mon mac" et tu lui donne un nom (tu peux en créer plusieurs si tu veux)

Tu sélectionnes les mails que tu souhaites déplacé tu fais clic droit => dépacez vers => Sur mon mac => une des BAL que tu viens de créer

Les mails seront déplacé de ton serveur mail IMAP et ce retrouverons dans une boite au lettre stocker sur ton mac


----------



## Sly54 (21 Octobre 2012)

tib51 a dit:


> Pour la première solution, si j'archive ma boîte mail, elle n'est plus accessible directement depuis l'interface principale, si ?


Si.
Sous Mountain Lion, une boite Archive est créée, les messages sont donc accessibles via l'interface de Mail.


----------

